# Looking to adopt or buy a tortoise on Big Island



## jaimelego (Jan 31, 2021)

Wondering if there are any reputable breeders on the Big Island of Hawaii? Starting to research breeds etc, but looking for someone on island. Mahalo!


----------



## Cherryshell (Jan 31, 2021)

Welcome!

Best bet would be to check here:






For Sale


If you're selling it, post it here




www.tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi Jamie and welcome.
I can't help you from here in the UK, but you're very wise to research first to see which species would best suit your climate, space and circumstances. There are lots of caresheets here that will help you.
If you can't find a breeder have you considered taking in a rescue tort?
Good luck


----------



## jaimelego (Jan 31, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> Hi Jamie and welcome.
> I can't help you from here in the UK, but you're very wise to research first to see which species would best suit your climate, space and circumstances. There are lots of caresheets here that will help you.
> If you can't find a breeder have you considered taking in a rescue tort?
> Good luck


Would be happy to take a rescue!


----------

